# Bizenghast iManga



## Deretto (Jul 13, 2008)

I was wondering what you all thought of this series. I personally think having an animated Manga is sweet. Though it upsets me that only volume one (17 episodes) has been animated. If you're interested in what I'm talking about you can start with this video and then move on from there. Let me know what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3if_67ZTGIw


----------

